# does one have to use the ports collection in order to use packages?



## xsilentmurmurx (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey everyone

n00b here

Quick question, in order to use the pkg_add -r feature and to install packages, does one have to install the ports collection? Or is it possible to use packages with out installing the ports collection?


----------



## paean (Feb 2, 2010)

So you're new. Welcome! ( =

No, you don't need the ports system if you only plan to add and remove packages via the pkg_* tools.


----------



## xsilentmurmurx (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you


----------



## paean (Feb 2, 2010)

No problem. If you're new to FreeBSD (and even if you weren't), you'll find the Handbook invaluable. 

Its a lot of information, but its worth sifting through. If you ask a question that can be readily answered there, you'll find most people will direct you to it.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 2, 2010)

If you plan to stick with just packages, you should install the sysutils/bsdadminscripts package.  This includes a pkg_upgrade app, that will handle upgrades using just binary packages, and does not require the ports tree to be installed.


----------

